# Mini X1 20” Peewee Herman



## ODDER

I’ve always wanted a Peewee Herman bike. Finally I was able to build my own. Had to do it with a bit of an Odder twist while keeping true to the original. So I built a 20” version. It’s hard to tell until you see it next to a stingray or see me on it.


----------



## abe lugo

Looks good, what is that on the rear axle under the saddlebags?


----------



## ODDER

abe lugo said:


> Looks good, what is that on the rear axle under the saddlebags?



It’s a smoopys bicycle shop sticker. Not on the original bike obviously. But it was getting this 20” DX frame and that sticker in the same week that made me realize what I needed to do.


----------



## Ed Minas

Very cool


----------



## higgens

Sweet!!!!


----------

